# What is the best 1/4 to 1/8 adapter?



## ClarinetsRock

Hello everyone!
  
 I was wondering what would be the best 1/4 to 1/8th adapter for headphones. I need this in order to connect my headphones into my piano keyboard when I want to hear audio from there without disturbing other people. 
  
 I know that gold plating is the best because it provides the best conduction so I have a few adapters here I have been looking at. 
  
 I am familiar with Monster Cable and their quality and so that was my first stop, but I saw some others which are cheaper and wondered how good those were? 
  
 I have also posted a poll so it would be nice to have you answer that as well. 
  
 Here are the links; 
  
 Monster brand:
 http://www.amazon.com/Monster-MCL-MSTFST-MINI-Adapter/dp/B000HHLU64/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1392701229&sr=1-2&keywords=Monster+1%2F4+to+1%2F8+adapter
  
 AudioAdapt:
 http://www.amazon.com/AudioAdapt-Quality-Headphone-Adapter-Stereo/dp/B003VGUGBS/ref=pd_cp_MI_3
  
 iMBAPrice:
 http://www.amazon.com/Premium-Quality-Adapter-STEREO-Female/dp/B00BE50BPO/ref=sr_1_18?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1392680831&sr=1-18
  
 YCS Basics:
 http://www.amazon.com/YCS-Basics-Female-Headphone-Adapter/dp/B00D64J1GG/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1392681022&sr=8-14&keywords=headphone+adapter+3.5+to+1%2F4
  
 Planet Waves:
 http://www.amazon.com/Planet-Waves-Female-Stereo-Adapter/dp/B0002E51CQ/ref=pd_sim_e_3?ie=UTF8&refRID=0K9PA7YWQEEGGSDBJAFX
  
 Please let me know what you suggest and why as that would be very helpful!
 Thank you so much!
 ClarinetsRock!


----------



## TsukiNick

Cheapest solid metal one you find is fine. Only one ive had problems with are those RCA brand ones with plastic housing

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## kramer5150

I've been using senn and grao adapters for a long time with no complaints.


----------



## ClarinetsRock

kramer5150 said:


> I've been using senn and grao adapters for a long time with no complaints.


 
  
  
 Are you referring to Sennheiser? What is Grao? I have never heard of that brand.


----------



## kramer5150

Oops i thought you were looking for a1/8M to 1/4F adapter... Not the other way around. But yeah i meant sennheiser and grado in my post above.... Pardon the typo


----------



## ClarinetsRock

kramer5150 said:


> Oops i thought you were looking for a1/8M to 1/4F adapter... Not the other way around. But yeah i meant sennheiser and grado in my post above.... Pardon the typo


 
  
 That is correct! I am looking for a 1/8 to 1/4th. I did not know that Sennheiser made adapter of this type? 
  
 I will look again for them on Sennheiser and I will check out Grado as well. 
  
 I am thinking I will go with the Planet Waves one most likely because I have been doing some comparisons and it is virtually the same as the Monster Cable one, but it is half the price. It still has shielding which protects it from coming in contact with other sound equipment and making frequencies cross. Plus it is 24 K gold plated like the Monster Cable one as well.


----------



## redz bassment

planet waves gets my vote!!!! i have the monster adapter,as well as the adapter that came with my sennheiser hd 600 and the one that came with my v moda m80's and a few other cheapies from the past..i actually use my planet waves for my sennheisers instead of the stock adapter..the pw adapter imo transfers the signal just a wee bit better I did a test using a stock hd 650 cable and the stock hd 600 cable with pw adapter coming from a schiit magni,an old technics receiver and the headphone out on my marantz cd 5004 and while the stock hd 650 cable made the sound more robust and fuller over the stock hd 600 cable with the stock adapter, it also took away from the resolution so i tried the stock hd 600 with the pw adapter and wow!! i still get the full sound now with resolution. thats just my 2 cents


----------



## redz bassment

clarinetsrock said:


> That is correct! I am looking for a 1/8 to 1/4th. I did not know that Sennheiser made adapter of this type?
> 
> I will look again for them on Sennheiser and I will check out Grado as well.
> 
> I am thinking I will go with the Planet Waves one most likely because I have been doing some comparisons and it is virtually the same as the Monster Cable one, but it is half the price. It still has shielding which protects it from coming in contact with other sound equipment and making frequencies cross. Plus it is 24 K gold plated like the Monster Cable one as well.


 
 the monster plug is actually bigger than the planet waves plug and ive read stories about them messing up folks gear so be aware...


----------



## ClarinetsRock

redz bassment said:


> planet waves gets my vote!!!! i have the monster adapter,as well as the adapter that came with my sennheiser hd 600 and the one that came with my v moda m80's and a few other cheapies from the past..i actually use my planet waves for my sennheisers instead of the stock adapter..the pw adapter imo transfers the signal just a wee bit better I did a test using a stock hd 650 cable and the stock hd 600 cable with pw adapter coming from a schiit magni,an old technics receiver and the headphone out on my marantz cd 5004 and while the stock hd 650 cable made the sound more robust and fuller over the stock hd 600 cable with the stock adapter, it also took away from the resolution so i tried the stock hd 600 with the pw adapter and wow!! i still get the full sound now with resolution. thats just my 2 cents


 
  
 Cool! It sounds like you have bee satisfied with Planet Waves Products then? Thank you for the information as well!


----------



## ClarinetsRock

redz bassment said:


> the monster plug is actually bigger than the planet waves plug and ive read stories about them messing up folks gear so be aware...


 
 That is interesting that the Monster plug is slightly bigger. You would think that they would have universal size for these things! 
  
 I don't want to mess up my things which I pay good money for so I will take you advice and go with a Planet Waves adapter!


----------



## redz bassment

I thought the same thing until I compared the monster adapter with the rest of my adapters..I admit they sound fine but im a little too worried about them stretching out the input jacks in my gear... you should be fine with the pw adapter  let me know what you think if you decide to get it.


----------



## ClarinetsRock

redz bassment said:


> I thought the same thing until I compared the monster adapter with the rest of my adapters..I admit they sound fine but im a little too worried about them stretching out the input jacks in my gear... you should be fine with the pw adapter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yeah I am thinking I will get the Planet Waves adapter as it seems to be the best quality and value here.


----------

